# Proyectos en construccion + otras fotos: Centro & Cercado de Lima



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*71 Viviendas* 

















*Estacion Central - Maqueta* 









*Malecon del Rio* 
































En la ultima foto, se puede apreciar el trabajo que se viene realizando en las riberas del rio.

*Puente Ciclovia* 
















Queria tomar las fotos de mas cerca, pero me lo prohibieron :bash:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Mas fotos de Lima*

*Centro Civico & Sheraton Lima* 

















*Plaza San Martin* 


















































*Plaza Mayor de Lima* 

































*Desamparados* 









*Palacio de Justicia*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Excelente ah , me parece muy bien que se hagan estas obras en el centro, se le está cambiando la imagen al río tan sucio que teníamos antes, ahora se están levantando casas también, aparte de eso se están refaccionando las otras casas que valen la pena ser salvadas. bien por el centro de lima y ...pucha...qué te puedo decir , emilio, te pasasteS , junto con la altaza eres el que aporta más con fotos de lima...ahora a ver si te vas por la punta


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Como me gustaría ver a toda Lima así verde:










¿Hay algún plan de plan de arborización en Lima?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Parque de la Muralla*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

excelente thread filtro, me has animado a empezar a postear las centenas de fotos que tome cuando fui a lima con mi facu de la u.......

pronto pronto


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

zid said:


> Como me gustaría ver a toda Lima así verde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lima esta siendo arborizada en la actualidad.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Excelente ah , me parece muy bien que se hagan estas obras en el centro, se le está cambiando la imagen al río tan sucio que teníamos antes, ahora se están levantando casas también, aparte de eso se están refaccionando las otras casas que valen la pena ser salvadas. bien por el centro de lima y ...pucha...qué te puedo decir , emilio, te pasasteS , junto con la altaza eres el que aporta más con fotos de lima...ahora a ver si te vas por la punta


La punta es algo lejos pero me gustaria visitar el Callao, lo voy a incluir para una proxima visita fotografica kay: por el momento me espera Pueblo Libre, San Miguel y Magdalena.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Filter said:


> La punta es algo lejos pero me gustaria visitar el Callao, lo voy a incluir para una proxima visita fotografica kay: por el momento me espera Pueblo Libre, San Miguel y Magdalena.



de ahi te digo por dónde puede irte


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, Filter. Creo que ya te has convertido en el principal fotógrafo del foro. Muy bien.
Juan: ¿quién es la altaza? ¿Lúcuma?


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Filter said:


> Lima esta siendo arborizada en la actualidad.


Que bien, creo que era lo único que le faltaba a la ciudad.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Excelentes fotos, Filter. Creo que ya te has convertido en el principal fotógrafo del foro. Muy bien.
> Juan: ¿quién es la altaza? ¿Lúcuma?


exactamente


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las fotos causita! Se nota que el Malecon del Rio está siendo acabado!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*que preciosa está Lima y que buenas fotos ! Filter te pasaste*

estas están estupendas , el palacio de Justicia de antologia  








fijense las cupulas y la silueta de la ciudad.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

me arruinaste filter jajajaj...justo ahora habia estado conversando con juan para un paseo x el centro......bueno me imagino que aportes nunca sobran......

una cosa..que paso con eso de colocar en un tema las fotos nuevas que vayan apareciendo para luego ponerlas todas juntas en un tema exclusivo de lima en el subforo latino?


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

filter sigues recibiendo mis reconocimientos por tu gran aporte hoy y ayer.

buenas fotos del centro de lima.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

BACANES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

zid said:


> Que bien, creo que era lo único que le faltaba a la ciudad.


 ..socio yo se que no viene al tema , PERO ESTA BRAVAZO TU AVATAR, eso es cuando los 6 santos de oro hacen la atena exclamacion, de la putamare esa parte, y por si acaso, en colombia cuando piensan estrenarse las otras ovas de hades( CHAPTER INFERNO)?, ya que hasta donde lei en el manga, KANON REINVINDICA EL HONOR DE LOS SANTOS DE ORO, AL PELEAR SIN NINGUN PROBLEMA CON RADAMANTHIS, ojala que las nuevas ovas mantega la trama del manga, pa ver esa parte.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

los pm's sirven para eso


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mostrísimas las fotos Filter, el de la catedral de Lima me parece majestuosa.


----------

